# Red Rose Races?



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to Red Rose Races? It seems like 70% of the races they did last year are now "Trademarked By Major League Cycling". Who are they and what is going on?


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

*Don't waste your time or money*

If you are looking to over-pay and do the same old bs courses--3.5 to 5.7 rolling Lancaster county roads and be at least 10 miles shy of the uscf upgrade distances, then RR and Pro-Am are for you. Not too mention they are for profit and hurting the clubs that are trying to break even and put on a good race.


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

wow, your first post and you come out swinging. If I had asked what your opinion of RRR was, you would have almost answed my question. Get the burr out of you saddle and reread the post if you would like to reply coherently. What I wanted to know was why did the majority of RRR races go to Major League and if anyone knew anything about them. 

thanks.


----------

